# Calling All Hostelites!



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Since many of us will be living in hostels starting in a couple of months... so basically over here we all share our thoughts, tips, ideas on how to prepare ourselves for the coming years. I have no idea what to take and what not to take nor do I know how or what kind of food we get but I know there are others too who are in the same boat.

Discuss.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

As my family resides in Canada so I have to live in an hostel. I came to know from some girl that private colleges have a proper arrangement for students in hostel and they also offer single bedrooms but i am not sure. What are the things that we have to take with us, can anyone please share their experience?


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

myctoRule said:


> As my family resides in Canada so I have to live in an hostel. I came to know from some girl that private colleges have a proper arrangement for students in hostel and they also offer single bedrooms but i am not sure. What are the things that we have to take with us, can anyone please share their experience?


I think the bedroom situation varies from college to college and even from year to year depending on student numbers. 

If you have space in your luggage, take snacks from home you enjoy. Many western brands or equivalents are available in Pakistan now, but if you have anything you really love, you might want to take it along. Other than that, there's not much you would need to take with you that you can't buy there. 

*Notebooks might be something you want to take but they do have some there. Don't take any other stationary unless you really like particular things. Pak has tons of great pens, highlighters, etc.

*If you want study aids such as review flash cards or very specific study guides/books, take those along. The bookstores there do have a lot though...and cheaper.

*Lab coat. The ones they have there are just not great and are purple or blue tinged. (If you care about this.)

*Laundry bag

*Hand sanitizer  (don't know availability there..never checked but they probably have it) 

*Laptop

*USB drive - you will probably need this for presentations, getting lecture notes, etc. Available there but inconvenient to track down especially if you're alone.

*Girls, take all the essentials. Also, pepper spray to keep with you (but don't put it in your carry on luggage!)

*Money - open a bank account there. They have foreign currency accounts at some banks too but just keep in mind that those can be frozen at the discretion of the government. 

Things to consider that are available in Pakistan :

*Small electric heaters with a thermostat and fan in them are great. They work really well and you can have it on at night without worrying about suffocating. Might want a gas one as a backup during power outages. (Hostel probably provides the gas heater.) 

*Air conditioner. "Splits" are better than "windows" and tend to last longer/are less noisy. Prices go up a bit in the summer.

*Electric tea kettle for chai, noodles, whatever else you can make with hot water. Also useful if there's no hot water for showers. Oh yes...had that experience. Balti system also needed for this to work. 


Just a tip...don't leave anything nice (or even not so nice) around because there is always the chance of theft. Lock your stuff up in your room. There should be closets with locks on them. (This is also not 100% but a good precaution.) Even lab coats changed lots of hands in my college. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh and the food situation...hostel food made me sick a lot so I rarely ate it. Lunch is expected to be eaten at college. Really depends on your college if they give you vouchers for a certain amount that can be used in the cafeteria for lunch or at the tuck shops or whatever. 

The breakfast was ok. Usually eggs and toast. There was tea time for us around 5pm or so...chai and biscuits or patties. Dinner was what made me sick. Don't remember it too much. Some standard dishes I guess. 

I didn't spend long in the hostel. It was a little too much for me and there were too many issues at the time to even list, but I heard it got much better later on.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

So whose going to be in a hostel this year definitely?

Me <-------

And...anyone? :/


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Crypt said:


> So whose going to be in a hostel this year definitely?
> 
> Me <-------
> 
> And...anyone? :/


Meeeeeeee!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

botmen said:


> Meeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Really?!
Where u from?!
And where to?!


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Uhh
Lhr and ummm...lhr O.O

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

botmen said:


> Uhh
> Lhr and ummm...lhr O.O
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


How come a hostel then?:/


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol I'm tired of staying at home, want a change 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Hbu?
Where are you from?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

botmen said:


> Lol I'm tired of staying at home, want a change
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Just cz u want a change?
Ur gonna pay for a hostel?:/


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Just cz u want a change?
> Ur gonna pay for a hostel?:/


Well actually my parents dont live here... So yeah. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

botmen said:


> Well actually my parents dont live here... So yeah.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Hold up hold up,

Ur parents arent in lahore but u r..
But ur not at a hostel...ryt now,
So it wudnt make a diff if ur in a hostel in lhr or wherever u r now..

Did i catch that ryt?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Hold up hold up,
> 
> Ur parents arent in lahore but u r..
> But ur not at a hostel...ryt now,
> ...


Pm time 
And yes. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to a hostel in Lahore somewhere and I'm really looking forward to it. I don't know why but I want to have at least one room mate.. Anyone else has that feeling?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Neuroleptic said:


> I'm going to a hostel in Lahore somewhere and I'm really looking forward to it. I don't know why but I have to have at least one room mate.. Anyone else has that feeling?


Me too,
Im a lil worried though,
What if i get a party-hard roomie...
I cant handle that..:/

Hope i get someone "Naik"


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

hahaha.. man you're so cool


----------



## Naila Imtiaz (Oct 24, 2013)

Do anyone have any information about CMH hostel; also about FMH hostel? plz do share it.
about their atmosphere?


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Naila Imtiaz said:


> Do anyone have any information about CMH hostel; also about FMH hostel? plz do share it.
> about their atmosphere?


What would you like to know about the hostels at CMH?
Atmosphere is very home like, everyone is quite friendly
New female admissions will move into tetra rooms (with 3 roommates)
By the time you finish your first year, you'll be given a cubicle
The hostels at CMH are by far the best hostels in Lahore
Generator facilities in evenings
Future program of free Wifi throughout the campus and hostels
Warden


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

So anyone going to a hostel..know what things might be required apart from the basic to be carried along....
Bcz i hav no clue...:/

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

WILL THERE BE WIFI? :?
AND AND AND..I HOPE THEY HAVE NEAT RESTROOMS!. One thing I can't stand is a ugly, congested, UN-constructed restroom (like the ones in most of Pakistani restaurants)


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> WILL THERE BE WIFI? :?
> AND AND AND..I HOPE THEY HAVE NEAT RESTROOMS!. One thing I can't stand is a ugly, congested, UN-constructed restroom (like the ones in most of Pakistani restaurants)


In sargodha medical college dont think so...
But there mite be wifi spots...


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> WILL THERE BE WIFI? :?
> AND AND AND..I HOPE THEY HAVE NEAT RESTROOMS!. One thing I can't stand is a ugly, congested, UN-constructed restroom (like the ones in most of Pakistani restaurants)


The restrooms in govt medical college hostels probably won't be. They aren't attached with the rooms either.


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

ugh, just great :roll:


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> ugh, just great :roll:


for those who are going to cmh, i have pictures of the inside of the hostels


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

definitely carrying a roach spray with me...


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Gadgets necessary ppl?:/


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Gadgets necessary ppl?:/


Heater for the winters
Rechargeable light for studying during load shedding
Rechargeable fan for the summers

I'll tell you more as I remember


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

ArsalanKAfridi said:


> Heater for the winters
> Rechargeable light for studying during load shedding
> Rechargeable fan for the summers
> 
> I'll tell you more as I remember


Thanks..
And yea try and remember..:/


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

Electric kettle helps with a quick coffee or tea in the morning. Most people get their own microwaves and mini fridges. Helps to have those things around.


----------



## Arshi (Jul 14, 2013)

have an electric iron too plus lots of locks to keep your things safe. Have a cheap extra cellphone incase ur cellphone gets lost or is stolen


----------



## Hyperstar (Oct 2, 2013)

How is the hostel like in LMDC? Do they have attach restrooms? What about the environment? Kindly share if anyone has had any experience with it.


----------



## ArsalanKAfridi (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is a list of things you might want to take with you and tips to hostel life

everything i mentioned before 
plus you should find out if your hostel has an on site laundry, if not then definitely take some detergent and a bucket
LOCKS for your wardrobe, please take them with you even if the hostel provides some
All basic toiletries, Bed sheets (do not sleep on mattress without the bed sheet you never know what's on it)
Broom and waste basket

TIPS
1. try remaining as organized as possible (at least organized enough so that you know where you've put your belongings, some people often take advantage of your forgetful and untidy nature by stealing your possessions)
2. ALWAYS keep your door locked when going outside your room for even a minute and before going to sleep in order to avoid belongings being stolen
3. Do not leave any cash lying around in your room, please keep valuable belongings such as laptops, phones etc locked in your cupboard when you aren't using them
4. Always write your name on your books as some roommates tend to forget their books and mistake yours for their own (im being kind, roommates are thieves )


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Any idea about Sharif medical college hostels??


----------



## naims (Nov 25, 2013)

purpleprism said:


> Oh and the food situation...hostel food made me sick a lot so I rarely ate it. Lunch is expected to be eaten at college. Really depends on your college if they give you vouchers for a certain amount that can be used in the cafeteria for lunch or at the tuck shops or whatever.
> 
> The breakfast was ok. Usually eggs and toast. There was tea time for us around 5pm or so...chai and biscuits or patties. Dinner was what made me sick. Don't remember it too much. Some standard dishes I guess.
> 
> I didn't spend long in the hostel. It was a little too much for me and there were too many issues at the time to even list, but I heard it got much better later on.


what hostel was this


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

A study lamp/desk lamp would be useful?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> So whose going to be in a hostel this year definitely?
> 
> Me <-------
> 
> And...anyone? :/


You're going for RLMC hostel? :O don't you live in Lahore :/


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> You're going for RLMC hostel? :O don't you live in Lahore :/


Nope..


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

oh, it freaks me out when Lahore peeps go for RLMC hostel, I'm like am I the only one doing that much traveling


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

zara13 said:


> oh, it freaks me out when Lahore peeps go for RLMC hostel, I'm like am I the only one doing that much traveling


I live in DHA and LMDC is only 15 mins away...but I'll be staying at their hostel ;___; 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

botmen said:


> I live in DHA and LMDC is only 15 mins away...but I'll be staying at their hostel ;___;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I guess hostelites will be able to give more time to their studies compared to those living with family? But I am scared what if I wont be able to concentrate while hostelized ...(because ill miss my family so bad) ! What will I do then! So Im quite freaked out.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

Wish I could give hostel a try while living only 15 min away from home *sigh*

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

botmen said:


> I live in DHA and LMDC is only 15 mins away...but I'll be staying at their hostel ;___;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


And I'm going to be travelling 45 minutes for CPMC. Wish me luck.


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Man I always wanted to go live in a hostel... So for me it's like a dream come true. If I didn't choose to live in a hostel, it's about a 7 hours drive from my house.


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone knows about the hostels of sharif medical college?


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

rabi said:


> Anyone knows about the hostels of sharif medical college?


Yea i visited them. Neat clean spacious food is BEST. Tidiest i have ever seen


----------



## Maheen Saeed (Nov 10, 2013)

what about in akhtar saeed? how are the hostels & food?:?
any one else decided for akhtar saeed?


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

yeah maheen i went to see amdc,s girls hostel today!! it is not the one shown in the prospectus, my expectations were very low but when i saw them i was satisfied! obviously u shouldnt expect it like ur home, but its clean, there i saw a snooker table in the mess ( just mentioning to increase ur interest) rooms were not that small as i was expecting! two girls can easily live. mess was clean , warden was friendly! for food i,ve taken menu cards from all the nearest restaurants, u can order food but only before 10pm, home delivery wouldnt be allowed after that. overall building was really nice!! most of all GIRLS ARE HELPINGGG!! a few seniors guided me aloot of things, it,ll be a nice experience IA!!


----------



## Maheen Saeed (Nov 10, 2013)

anna said:


> yeah maheen i went to see amdc,s girls hostel today!! it is not the one shown in the prospectus, my expectations were very low but when i saw them i was satisfied! obviously u shouldnt expect it like ur home, but its clean, there i saw a snooker table in the mess ( just mentioning to increase ur interest) rooms were not that small as i was expecting! two girls can easily live. mess was clean , warden was friendly! for food i,ve taken menu cards from all the nearest restaurants, u can order food but only before 10pm, home delivery wouldnt be allowed after that. overall building was really nice!! most of all GIRLS ARE HELPINGGG!! a few seniors guided me aloot of things, it,ll be a nice experience IA!!


thanks a lot ...feel somewhat satisfied. have you any idea of the hostel lunch & dinner..what about it? & i guess u are gonna join AMDC & be a hostelite


----------



## anna (Nov 20, 2013)

Maheen Saeed said:


> thanks a lot ...feel somewhat satisfied. have you any idea of the hostel lunch & dinner..what about it? & i guess u are gonna join AMDC & be a hostelite


yes i will, the girl i met wasnt satisfied with the lunch, but i cant say anything until i experience by myself


----------



## BlueDiamond (Nov 10, 2013)

anyone has any information on LMDC hostels?


----------

